# Automatic Digital Zeroing



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

OK, I know there are others ways to zero a rifle quickly, but could this be the wave of the future? I think it would be very useful for a person with different loads for a firearm. Or, do you think it's just another gimmick?









Ammo is expensive. Why expend excess rounds needlessly trying to zero your rifle when all you need are three shots and a photo. The digitally augmented Mepro Foresight includes free access to download the Double Shoot — Automatic Digital Zeroing — App allowing the shooter to zero the weapon without touching the optic. Simply download and print the target. Take a picture of that target using the Double Shoot app. Next shoot a three-shot group. Take a photo of your group and upload it to the app. The system analyzes your mean point of impact and zeroes the weapon automatically. Another extreme cost-saving feature is the ability to zero and store the ballistic data to 10 different rifles or shotguns, or 10 different zeroing configurations on the same weapon platform. Follow the same procedure and store the data to the assigned weapon.

More here...Mepro Foresight- Zero Your Rifle With Three Shots - ThinkingAfield.org


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmmm! If you pull or twitch on 2 rounds, it will know that !!!!!!


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Maybe not. But, any good shooter would. As a matter of fact, it is the focus of the shooter that makes him or her realize such issues and it's how good shooters get that way. 
Like any sight in: There is a need for a good operator. Same as any two-shot sight in. It assumes the first shot was good, i.e. no flinch, no pull, or twitch, or any other excuse.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you yank one to left field just start over or shoot an extra and don’t include the flyer in the picture you send to the app.


----------

